# Drag R32 Project X Pictures



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Received from Guy


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)




----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

:smokin:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Pictures*

Jon,

Thanks for hosting the pictures.

The photos were taken in Japan prior to export, but we should have some UK ones available in the near future.

By posting these pictures I hope we have proved that Henry and I as co-owners are not here to have secrets, or promote any commercial interests, but are simply proud to own and enjoy awesome GTRs.

Guy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*WELL DONE*

GUY FOR CHUCKING THEM UP AND PB FOR HOSTING.

IVE SEEN THAT FUEL SYSTEM SOMEWHERE ELSE BUT IT USED 3 PUMPS 

LOOK LIKE IT COULD DO THE BIZ


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Hope it doesn't catch too many flies in them turbo's ...


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I saw this car on Yahoo Auctions - thought that it might be project x when I saw the avatar piccies.

Should be more than a bit quick.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Mmm.... twin 3037s. Simply irresistable! 

That's one tough looking R32. Can't wait to hear about the performance numbers it runs.

Cya O!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

WOW !!

What a ** stunning ** R32 that is.

Well done Guy and Henry - can't wait to see it some time next year.

Daz


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

If it does catch any they are in for a fast ride


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Don't mean to be ignorant, but what's in the boot?

:smokin:


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

booty 


Fuel cell and fuel pumps 

lee


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

gtsm said:


> *booty
> 
> 
> Fuel cell and fuel pumps
> ...


Errr...that makes it a lot clearer...mmm like mud! It looks sweet, the dogs dangly bits...but one thing tho' where do you put your shopping


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Pictures*



Guy said:


> *By posting these pictures I hope we have proved that Henry and I as co-owners are not here to have secrets, or promote any commercial interests, but are simply proud to own and enjoy awesome GTRs.*


What with all the banter and hints from Henry I've been hopping up and down to see the thing ... what a beastie it is  

Good on ya chaps, very decent of you to post pictures at all, I was expecting total secrecy until the car arrived in the UK and was ready to run. Fantastic to see people putting money into, and hopefully enjoying something they love for the hell of it, as opposed to expecting financial gain. In an increasingly cut-throat commercial world its a breath of fresh air.

Good luck to both of you I hope it transpires to be everything you expect!

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

booty

mm shopping were back seats were 

would be interesting to see shopping thrown round on drag strip 

lee


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Project X*

Dan Oh,

Sorry - I should have made it clear, the car is in the UK and we have driven it (for 100yds). 

It's just not ready for a public outing yet.

Guy


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

So when are we going to see it? When? When? <pant>


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Should be fun on the road... What gearbox does it have?

Phil


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Transmission*

The transmission is as you would expect of a Pro-Drag GTR:

Drag Hollinger 6 speed sequential (low ratios)
Triple Clutch
Drag Uprated Differentials
Drag Uprated Driveshafts
HKS Drag Adaptor
HKS Electronic Torque Controller
Linelock and 4wd disconnect switches for burnouts

Guy


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

grasshopper ??? 


lee


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

So what was the 100 yard time??? Trap speed?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Project X*



Guy said:


> *Sorry - I should have made it clear, the car is in the UK and we have driven it (for 100yds). *


Fair enough, impressive piece of kit though. Definately looking forward to seeing it in the flesh. What kind of events are you going to attend with it?

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy,

Amazing piece of machinery! Glad to hear its safely arrived in the UK.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

*Web page*

I have created a web page dedicated to Project "X"

Visit Project "X" Web Page

At the moment it just contains the same pictures posted above!
It will get up-dated hopefully with new pictures and outings of the car.
As long as Guy and Henry agree 

Best regards Alan


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*OK Alan*

Total GREEN LIGHT from me & Guy. 

thanks,
Henry.

(Sending new photo`s NOW)


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Project "X" site updated with new pics 

Visit Project "X" Web Page

Best regards Alan


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

*COOL!!!!* 


that looks like a serious tool!!!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*In the wet.*

For some crazy reason I decided to do a couple of miles in the Drag car today.It was horrendous,say no more.

I have sent some new photos to Alan to put up for us,99% of the stickers are gone and I feel it looks almost normal now 

Henry.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Henry,

Would you mind emailing me those pictures please mate ?

I'll have my digi camera and digi vid cam on hand next saturday   

Daz


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

New pictures are now on the Project "X" site 

Best regards Alan


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Haha, I love the fact u'v got a bung in the exhaust of a 1000bhp(is it?) Pro GTR car  
That is what I call an ultimate street sleeper  
really nice, congrats on the purchase


----------

